# Free PFury Tshirt



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am in a good mood and feel like giving away some free stuff. XL or L Tshirt shipped to the first person who can answer this easy riddle:

What row of numbers comes next?
1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221

Enjoy.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

213112221 :rock: 
You made my brain hurt


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

1
11
21
1211
111221
312211
13112221

1113213211 is the answer u are looking for
31131211131221 would be the next # i think


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

213112231


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> 1
> 11
> 21
> 1211
> ...












gimme your addy and size


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

What the hell?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sound out the numbers and you shall recieve your answer.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

413112221 This sucks...


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

yup...it aint that hard:
1 (one) 
11 (one one - is desrcibing the number before) 
21 (two ones - describes the "11") 
1211 (one two, one one - describes the "21") 
111221 (one one, one two, two ones - describes the "1211") 
312211 (three ones, two twos, one one - describes "111221")

etc. etc.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

1112111


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ONE MORE! Post here before 9pm tonight and Ill raffle one more off.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

post one more what mike?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

post


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hmm.. when i do ken's what would be next number after the answer i get the original answer

1113213211


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Count me in


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

1113213211


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

1113213211 LOL


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

13211311123113112211 
11131221133112132113212221


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

Is the correct follow on from ken :- 13111311123113112211
count me in then if its a raffle


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

thats it guys, you keep posting those number sequences.lmao :laugh:

i believe mike is raffeling the last one so no more numbers are needed :rasp:


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Count me in please Mike!! Thanks!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

3113112221232112111312211312113211
1321132132111213122112311311222113111221131221



> thats it guys, you keep posting those number sequences.lmao
> 
> i believe mike is raffeling the last one so no more numbers are needed


guess i should start reading whole posts huh?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Drew said:


> 3113112221232112111312211312113211
> 1321132132111213122112311311222113111221131221
> 
> 
> ...


 i think you got the winning number.lol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Man ive wanted to buy one xenon but you never give me the info on where to send the check... Please lemme know, unless your still feeling generous n send one for free









LoL anyways yeah think ya could send the info over


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

<--------I'll need something smaller than a Large.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> ONE MORE! Post here before 9pm tonight and Ill raffle one more off.


8:11 here









what do I win?









BTW I think







looks like


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

9pm EST


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> 9pm EST


 whats that, like in 6 hours?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

2...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

about 5 hours


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

Is there a deadline that the winner has to PM you by as its getting late here in England (21.15) and some of us have o go to bed now :rock:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

you dont need to PM just reply to the thread which you have done, so just sit back and relax.lol


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Hook it up Mike


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

what im confused??? hows this working now???


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Scooby said:


> what im confused??? hows this working now???


 its a raffle you just have to post like you already have
dixon


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 7, 2004)

How can I get one of these things in the first place without having to make my brain hurt? (This would be piranhachick on my boyfriend's computer) How much do they cost? Do they run big?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gerbil said:


> How can I get one of these things in the first place without having to make my brain hurt? (This would be piranhachick on my boyfriend's computer) How much do they cost? Do they run big?


 they are $20 each and a large should be fine for a girl
there are only 2 sizes l and xl
so ask xenon very nice and he will send u one


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

to many numbers NIKE all confused and tired


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

count me in please xenon.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It is 9:13pm EST so this is closed for the raffle to begin, when Xenon gets around to doing it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

By random drawing (utilizing Microsoft Excel), *DEATH IN #'s *has won a free Tshirt!










send me your addy buddy. Im sending a bunch out tomorrow.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> By random drawing (utilizing Microsoft Excel), *DEATH IN #'s *has won a free Tshirt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> By random drawing (utilizing Microsoft Excel), *DEATH IN #'s *has won a free Tshirt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










hell yaeh i finally won something 
thanks mike


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Arnt you lucky.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

CONGRATS


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I have the suspicion that this contest was rigged... i want a Recall!!! LoL jk

Congrats DI#


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

all entries were entered into a spread sheet and ordered via a random number generator. Subsequently all entries were assigned a random number. Another random number was generated and the match got the shirt.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Scooby said:


> I have the suspicion that this contest was rigged... i want a Recall!!! LoL jk
> 
> Congrats DI#


 This isnt California


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> This isnt California


hmmm i was just kiddin...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

congrats guys


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats to Death in #'s !!! Thanks Mike!!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats death
dixon


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 7, 2004)

Can i get like a medium or small? How much do they cost and stuff? (once again this is piranhachick)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Gerbil said:


> Can i get like a medium or small? How much do they cost and stuff? (once again this is piranhachick)


 order via the thread in the announcements forum.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Gerbil said:


> Can i get like a medium or small? How much do they cost and stuff? (once again this is piranhachick)


 Large will be fine if you shrink it.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that was cool of you X.

congrats guys!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how do you choose the weiner X casue that will make it easier for me to choose a fishy that i want

congrates Deats In #'s


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Bastard!!










Just kiddin, Congrats


----------

